# Programas de diseño de circuitos impresos



## jose gil (Oct 12, 2005)

Necesito un programa que me ayude  ha diseñar un circuito electrónico a mi manera, si alguien puede ayudarme.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 12, 2005)

Hola Jose, 

Por favor antes de crear temas utiliza la herramienta de búsqueda. Lo que necesitas lo puedes encontrar en este enlace:

Programas de simulación y diseño de circuitos electrónicos


----------

